# Any tips for catering Thanksgiving dinners?



## jtwttaylor (May 29, 2015)

I am considering making my debut catering Thanksgiving dinners. My husband and I have done this for the last 6 years but only for our family. We usually make a large spread that serves 8-12 more than comfortably. We would be operating out of a commercial kitchen.

I am considering...

Only offering to 10 families maybe 15. 

Dinner(s) to serve 8-12

Turkey Parts (Breast) versus Whole Turkey (I have tried injecting marinating etc I have experimented alot with the bird over the years but have found brining to be most effective and fuss free)

Slices of honey ham 

Only 3-5 sides (baked Mac n cheese, greens or string beans, cornbread stuffing or corn pudding,candied yams)

Rolls 

Pecan or Sweet Potato Pie 

Pick Up 48 or 24 hours before the actual holiday. I would prefer not to deliver.

$225-250 per meal/dinner

Any tips from someone who has done something similar?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well to be honest, 18 to 31.00 per person for a thanksgiving meal, no service, they pick up, no delivery, 

seems a bit on the high side to me, in terms of the going rate. What are others in your area charging

for similar?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't pay much attention to the Tday in a box prices so tried a quick search.

Seems like the early ads are out but without pricing.

I do recall the proteins are offered whole...no breast portions or ham slices.

Full on Toms and whole spiral sliced hams (what is Tgiving without leftover turkey sandwiches lol).

Have been keeping an eye on the retail (protein) pricing and those are still going up.

Maybe a good idea to speak to your purveyor and lock in an order.

mimi


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

The menu sounds very specific and perhaps regional and geared towards a specific market. One can buy a whole precooked turkey, ham and sides to heat and eat from local markets or online for less.


----------



## jtwttaylor (May 29, 2015)

Meezenplaz said:


> Well to be honest, 18 to 31.00 per person for a thanksgiving meal, no service, they pick up, no delivery,
> seems a bit on the high side to me, in terms of the going rate. What are others in your area charging
> for similar?


I have checked out 3 competitors. One is offering turkey only at $129.95. A second is offering the meal at $39.95 per guest and the client must have 25+. However, "signature service" as they call it which includes in-home service is extra and delivery will carry an unlisted surcharge. They advertised for pick up as well and disposable dinnerware; china would be extra and charged per guest. A third who is offering similar is charging $250 but only offering pick up as well.


----------



## jtwttaylor (May 29, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> I don't pay much attention to the Tday in a box prices so tried a quick search.
> Seems like the early ads are out but without pricing.
> 
> I do recall the proteins are offered whole...no breast portions or ham slices.
> ...


Thanks yes ads are out but I have had to go to websites to find out the details on pricing. Only a couple have placed pricing on their ads. Thanks for your insights on whole portions for the meats.


----------

